# restoring ground off kasumi finish?



## slowtyper (Nov 15, 2011)

I think thats what kasumi means...anyways I had been sharpening one area too hard and kind of rubbed off a section of the wavy/hazy part (that is kasumi right?). 

Is there a way to fix this and are there any major consequences to this mistake?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand, but have your sharpened much? Synthetic stones will often polish the steels similarly and there will no longer be a nice distinct contrast. 
Kasumi


----------



## slowtyper (Nov 16, 2011)

most of the knife has a distinct contrast except for the heel where i sharpened a lot more and with way too hard of a pressure. Only there is the contrast gone. I figure I just sharpened too much and too hard at that one spot and I'm wondering if there is something I have to do to fix it or just leave it be.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 16, 2011)

natural finger stones.


----------



## slowtyper (Nov 25, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I'm not sure I understand, but have your sharpened much? Synthetic stones will often polish the steels similarly and there will no longer be a nice distinct contrast.
> Kasumi



I have attached a picture. I just sharpened the knife and get even results except for the tip and a bit of the heel...Does the pic explain what happened better? I am embarrassed to post this pic...













edit: Is the reason for this that in those two spots I have ground it down so much that when I sharpen normally, I'm not "hitting" those spots anymore? FWIW at the time I was trying to flatten the bevel completely so I can just sharpen very easily however I gave up on that and now sharpen hamaguri


----------



## UglyJoe (Nov 25, 2011)

Those are just typical overgrinds. Keep flattening the bevel and they will go away, assuming the knife is straight. At least the one at the tip. It's hard to see how close to the edge the overgrind is in the heel.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2011)

A large wheel was used to create the bevel (blade road). What you're seeing as unfinished are the deepest sections of hollow grind (from the wheel) in contrast to the flattened sections made by your stones. This isn't a big deal at all, it can be taken care of over time, but I can see how it looks disturbing to you. If you have to make it look nice now then you'll have to reduce the steel around it down to the level of the hollows.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 25, 2011)

lus1:

My Tanaka Yanagiba had those. Bigtime. But I lived with it, as it doesn't affect how the knife performs, and they worked themselves out.


----------



## Saya (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi there
I am curious about which stones you used that preserves the kasumi so well. Mine 'polishes' it out to look the same as the hagane


----------



## JBroida (Mar 23, 2015)

i cant tell if the photo suffers from barrel distortion or if the knife is actually shaped like that... its driving me nuts


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 23, 2015)

Saya said:


> Hi there
> I am curious about which stones you used that preserves the kasumi so well. Mine 'polishes' it out to look the same as the hagane



[video=youtube;jqe71SKhajI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqe71SKhajI[/video]


----------



## ecchef (Mar 24, 2015)

With my limited selection, I get the best results with a Naniwa Ebi 3k. Hate the stone...love the finish.


----------



## Saya (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the video. Amazing visual result - exactly what I am not getting. Will practice more...I think I need more slurry and lighter pressure.

Didn't mean to hijack the thread...I also have the same problem OP has, with a few deeper spots in the grind, and will now over time try restore finish on a very beautiful and pricey knife. Crazy sharp, looks terrible. :/


----------



## XooMG (Mar 25, 2015)

JBroida said:


> i cant tell if the photo suffers from barrel distortion or if the knife is actually shaped like that... its driving me nuts


Canon G12 @ 6mm...that's max wide angle on that camera and has noticeable distortion.


----------

